# G4003G Swing



## cg 2005 (Aug 21, 2013)

The G4003G manual and website state the G4003G has a swing over the bed of 12" and a swing over the saddle of 11-11/32".  is this possible?  The  swing over the cross slide is 7".  

The G4002 has the same swings except the swing over the saddle is only 7" and the cross slide is 7".  Is this possible?

Can anyone verify what is the actual swing over the saddle and cross slide of the G4003G?

The gap swing of both 17".


thanks


----------



## Jeephead (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a brand new 4003G and I measured 6 5/8 from the center of the chuck to the ways of the bed. Hope this helps.


----------



## ortho (Aug 22, 2013)

cg 2005,

I have a G4003G.  Using a tape measure to determine its swings:

a.  Over the ways - 12 1/4"
b.  Over the cross slide - 7 5/8"
c.  Over the saddle - 11 3/4"

---ortho


----------



## cg 2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

ortho said:


> cg 2005,
> 
> I have a G4003G.  Using a tape measure to determine its swings:
> 
> ...



That makes sense.  The swing specs for the G4002 and G4002 (the same lathe as the G4003G) are in error then.  I needed to verify this with an actual measurement verses some tech scratching his head trying to give an answer before I upgrade.

thanks


----------



## Jeephead (Aug 22, 2013)

Thats one of the mysteries of lathe specs some say swing is distance from center and some show diameter. My numbers agree if you double the radius. I thought swing is how big in diameter a part you could turn, others argue, I cannot argue as I am not an expert. I am just setting up my new 4003 G and so far... Awesome.


----------

